# M/H with bunks



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

We are looking around with a view to possibly changing our M/H. At present we are thinking along the lines of something with twin bunks and and a double dinette. So far we have seen the Newlife 48 made by Sea which is one of Marquis's special editions and we have also seen the Rimor Superbrig 678.

What other makes and models have this layout (Max length 7.5m), and can anyone give me any information on the Superbrig which is on a Transit in relation to its quality etc. etc.

Thanks

Brian


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hello,

Wer have a Chausson Flash 03. It has fixed bunks at the back, a double dinnett and a king over the cab. (thats the bed not me!!)

On a Transit base an we love it.


----------

